# Wheel Horse Mower



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Last year I bought what was suppose to of been a rebuilt Cadet 1282. Well it never did run right and about the second time I tried to use it it blew a head gasket and I parked it.

Well this year I bought a 247-G wheel horse with mower deck and a snow blower for 400.00. I mowed several evenings with it and it runs great. I been cutting grass and weeds at least 18" tall. That engine just hummmmms away like it's not even working hard. 

I don't have a manual on it so does anyone have any info on it, good or bad. I couldn't see anything saying what horese power the engine was. Think it has a Kawasoki engine in it. Anyways it sure is 10 times better than that cadet ever thought of being.
caseman-d


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Ok guys I must have had to much sun today! It's a 257-H. I assume the H is for hydrostat. I also noticed one blade has a piece of tin bolted to it. Is that for the hi-lift for the bagger. Here are some pictures if it.
caseman-d

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j163/tomhuston/Wheel%20Horse/IMG_0162.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j163/tomhuston/Wheel%20Horse/IMG_0161.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j163/tomhuston/Wheel%20Horse/IMG_0160.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Caseman

Looks like a nice wheelhorse especially for the price. Did you use it to snow blow this winter or do you just use one of the Cases with a blade? I was wondering if it could keep up with the snow you get up north.

Did you ever look at the cadet to see what caused the blown head gasket? Too bad that one didn't work out for you better. I know whenever I see "rebuilt" in an ad I wonder if it was done by someone like me or someone who actually knew what they were doing. 

Andy


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Andy,
I just bought the wheel horse about a month ago so I haven't checked the snow blower out yet. I now have 2 loader tractors and haven't got a chance to push any snow. Still waiting for that to happen.

I was looking at another Cadet they wanted 500.00 for and it had a snowblower with it also. Maybe I should buy it and leave it set up with snowblower and get the other one running again and put thetiller on that one, Hmmm sounds better the more I think about it.
caseman-d


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

As a sick and twisted Gravely collector I firmly agree with you that you definitly need one tractor for each attachment  

I don't know if Mrs Caseman would agree but I think its a great idea!

Andy


----------

